# Thinking about a new Can-Am Defender Crew.....



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

Obviously they are brand new so there are probably aren't many reviews out yet. That being said- as far as performance, reliability, speed, accessories- how good are they compared to a 2016 Polaris Ranger 900 Crew?


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm interested to hear some responses as well. I was disappointed to see it only comes with a 6 month warranty like the Ranger.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

I've heard mixed reviews overall on canam products, but haven't owned one. I will say all of their machines are very comfortable and do have very good power. Now for the negative things I've heard or know. The are known to have electrical complications-this could be from the people who try to drive then through the **** river though, I really don't know. One thing I do know, is they don't or didn't have a true 4 wheel drive. Polaris does.. That's about all I know or have heard, so may not be much help. If you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Hoser1976 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Pure polaris*


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

My dad just bought the hd10 single row and holy ***** its fast 68 and the power steering is simply amazing, the ride comfotable as hell. He switched from the ranger 800...


----------

